# java moss



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

what online auquarium site sells java moss the ones ive went through in the beginner tutorial dont carry it.


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

www.aquabotanic.com
That's where i got mine from.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquabid.com

Cheaper than an online store for just one item.


----------

